# What's ur genetic best and worst body part



## jublhu4 (Jun 6, 2017)

Just as title says.. what is your best and worst genetic body part? What did you do/are you doing to try to overcome genetics and grow your worst?

Mine-
Best - calves. 
Worst - chest. I feel like I've tried everything, but cannot get it to grow. My front delts and tri overpower my chest.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2017)

Chest/Shoulders. worst... these goddamn long ass legs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2017)

Best- toss up between calves and hams. Calves require no training at all and look good. Hams I have beat on for years and look good. 

Worst - toss up between chest and arms. I have kinda stringy arms compared to the rest of me.  Chest just doesn't grow very well at all.


----------



## Tx045 (Jun 6, 2017)

Cock for sure


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 6, 2017)

My question is, how do you determine what your genetic predispositions are?  If neither of your parents were in shape, would this be subjective to how you feel you have responded in relation to how much you feel you beat the shit out of something?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2017)

Tx045 said:


> Cock for sure



I was waiting for someone to say that lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2017)

Best: Chest

Worst: Glutes


----------



## bronco (Jun 6, 2017)

best- arms, calves. never work either

worst- chest


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 6, 2017)

Best:  back, shoulders, quads

Worste:  chest and calves, which I've brought up considerably over the last couple years and are no longer weak points


----------



## IHI (Jun 6, 2017)

Best- delts/traps
Worst - chest by far, strength is/was best its ever been, but still looked like an 8 yr old girl  and calves


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 6, 2017)

Best, Legs.
Worst, Ass (flat as fock...)


----------



## Solomc (Jun 6, 2017)

Best shoulders, traps and calves.  
Worst outter leg sweep   Vastus lateralis


----------



## Dhemp45 (Jun 6, 2017)

Chest, shoulders & biceps & calves are by far the easiest for me to build & maintain. Worst: Glutes & thighs


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 6, 2017)

Best-calves, triceps.  Worst, without a doubt-chest.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2017)

My mom says I'm perfect


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2017)

Best triceps
Worst hamstrings.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2017)

In before "Penis!"

*reads further up thread*

Fawkin' ell...


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 6, 2017)

Best- Quads, Back

Worst- Chest by a long shot


----------



## jublhu4 (Jun 7, 2017)

Seems like most say chest is lagging, as is mine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2017)

Dhemp45 said:


> Chest, shoulders & biceps & calves are by far the easiest for me to build & maintain. Worst: Glutes & thighs



This screams Captain Upper body 



ECKSRATED said:


> Best triceps.



Gee... shocking. Triceps. Ya don't say...


----------



## bvs (Jun 7, 2017)

Best- boulder shoulders

Worst- a face only a mother could love


----------



## Milo (Jun 7, 2017)

Best: Back
Worst: Everything else


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 7, 2017)

Best...upper body in general..chest shoulders arms traps....quads and glutes 


worst...hamstrings...calves..forearms/small wrists


the whole
genetic potential thing is kinda confusing...you won't really know until you pump enough sauce into your body and stop growing..but then again this is past your natural genetic potential ...and are you eating enough food? How far are you willing to take it...I think he better question is how good are your genetics in the first place..symmetry, muscle bellies, proportions, etc etc....


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2017)

Best- calves. Never work them and people comment. And quads. 

Worst- arms. They're not proportional to the rest of my upper body.


----------



## Dhemp45 (Jun 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> This screams Captain Upper body
> 
> 
> 
> F U PB lol, You would have to know what I've come back from to know just how much I've achieved at this point in my life.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 7, 2017)

Best: tris

Worst: what are these "abs" you speak of?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 8, 2017)

Best: chest, traps, glutes

Worst:  definitely calves (I'm considering synthol ; ) and quads


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 11, 2017)

Shoulders andntraps. All I got


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> Chest/Shoulders. worst... these goddamn long ass legs


Short people just don't understand the struggle us talk folks have on squats, and pull ups.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 17, 2017)

gorilla86 said:


> Short people just don't understand the struggle us talk folks have on squats, and pull ups.



Is that so?  Doesn't stop Thor Bjornsson who is 6'9" and squats almost 800


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Is that so?  Doesn't stop Thor Bjornsson who is 6'9" and squats almost 800


....aanndd that!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 17, 2017)

Best-Tris, back and traps
Worst-chest


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 21, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Is that so?  Doesn't stop Thor Bjornsson who is 6'9" and squats almost 800


I'm not saying that tall people can't be good at squats or pull-ups, but it is harder for us than it is for shorter people.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 21, 2017)

best--cock

worst--liver.  I'm pretty sure I've killed it by now....wait, maybe that should be the best, takes a beating nearly as much as my cock and keeps on ticking....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm like one big pile of shit and my wife looks like Jeff Sessions...


----------



## SGD1987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Best: Shoulders/Back

Worst: Chest


----------



## ron1204 (Jun 21, 2017)

best: forearms/arms

worst: traps and middle head of the shoulder.


----------



## ReconMarine (Jun 22, 2017)

Best: back
Worst: Hams Calves

Honorable mention: Tongue - I eat pussy like a fukkin champion


----------



## Gwynn (Jul 5, 2017)

Best: Quadriceps, Hamstrings, Calves 
Worst: Shoulders, Chest, Biceps


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

Shoulders are the worst, legs&back&chest are solids..


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 12, 2017)

My entire body is garbage
Everything needs work and improvement 
I'll most likely just become a lazy fat couch potato and eat chips and cookies all day while playing video games


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 12, 2017)

saltylifter said:


> My entire body is garbage
> Everything needs work and improvement
> I'll most likely just become a lazy fat couch potato and eat chips and cookies all day while playing video games



Want to neg you for this.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Want to neg you for this.



Lol I wish cookies and ice cream built lean muscles.
LovING what tuna and rice cakes are doing for me though.


----------



## Milo (Jul 13, 2017)

Everyone neg salty! Neg him back into green!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Death to salty !!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Ohh ya I suck everywhere but I got pro looking abs..


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2017)

Lmfao oh come on wishful thinking.


----------

